# 21RS TV Ford 150 4x4 5.4 3.55



## rbaroni (Oct 21, 2004)

After getting feedback on trailer comparisons, the 21 RS is the front runner, but I want to be sure that my truck is more than ample in towing capability. I live in the Pacific Northwest, so going up grades is part of traveling. I don't want to be going 40 mph up steep grades, or working my truck too hard. I'd appreciate any comments on this combination. Ford 2004 150 4x4, 5.4 v-8 engine, 3.55 rear end, Total combined wt. 14,000. Max. trailer wt. 8300. Gross vehicle wt. 7200. Curb wt. of truck 5464 (unloaded). Wheel base 143 inches. I've read lots of the posts on this forum, but since I've never towed anything with this truck, I am uncertain. Thanks again, in advance.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The 3.55 could be a little taller, but if you take things easy, watch your tranny temps, and use the shift level wisely, you should be ok. I doubt you'll win any drag races, especially up hill. I've taken my Avalanche, with the 26RS up some 10% grades. Wasn't happy, but then again, I don't need to climb them every day.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think your biggest frustration will be with climbing. The 3.55 gears are gas mileage not towing gears. You will not kill the truck but you may not be real happy with it either.

Where in the PNW are you from? As you can see from my signature picture taken on top of the Lewiston grade above Lewiston ID, I know what you mean about hills being part of the day to day driving when you take your rig camping.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

rbaroni,

I pull a 21rs with a 2003 F150 Supercrew. The Tow Vehicle spec's you outlined below are pretty much the same from 2004 to 2003. I have very little problems while going up steep grades (Northern CA). I am not winning any race's and of course a diesel would pull better, but it is what it is... You should not have a problem. The hardest issue for me to overcome is not the truck, but my mind set. I commute 65 miles each way-everyday. I'm usually cruising along @ 70-75mph's. I have continue to remind myself when heading out with the trailer "i'm on vacation, there is no need to go 70-75mph's." Once you've trained yourself to slow down while towing-climbing a steep grade @ 50-55 mph is neither bad or slow. And, the truck handle's the load easily...

Jose


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jose Fernandez - Hit the nail on the head on the correct mind set. That is what I was referring to when I said "frustration" with climbing. The flats will be fine you just will not do the climbs like you think you want to. Relax and remember there is a cold one in the fridge when you get there.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

rbaroni said:


> After getting feedback on trailer comparisons, the 21 RS is the front runner, but I want to be sure that my truck is more than ample in towing capability. I live in the Pacific Northwest, so going up grades is part of traveling. I don't want to be going 40 mph up steep grades, or working my truck too hard. I'd appreciate any comments on this combination. Ford 2004 150 4x4, 5.4 v-8 engine, 3.55 rear end, Total combined wt. 14,000. Max. trailer wt. 8300. Gross vehicle wt. 7200. Curb wt. of truck 5464 (unloaded). Wheel base 143 inches. I've read lots of the posts on this forum, but since I've never towed anything with this truck, I am uncertain. Thanks again, in advance.
> [snapback]17166[/snapback]​


rbaroni,

Did you measure your truck weight?? Or are you using numbers Ford gave you?? The weight number my dealer gave me did not include ANY options on the truck, and I found his number was off by almost 500 pounds!!

I just had my truck weighed, due to my purchase of a 5th wheel, and I was surprised at what I found. My GVW is also 7200 but the actual weight, with gas tank full was 5900 pounds. (Mine is extended cab) I also measured front axle weight (3335) and rear axle weight (2520)

You should be OK, but remember, tongue weight is also payload weight.

A local recycling center weighed me for no charge (although I did bring a box of donuts







)


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Camper Andy, it's that cold one in the fridge that makes me want to get there as quick as possible. 
All kidding aside, in my daily driving, I'm usually one of those that has to keep up with the faster traffic. Bad habbit. Jose is on the money. It does take a different mindset when towing the Outback.
rbaroni, sonds like your truck should do fine. Those 3.55's may make it feel "gutless" at times, but the 5.4 should compensate for some of that.
Happy camping.


----------



## rbaroni (Oct 21, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> rbaroni said:
> 
> 
> > After getting feedback on trailer comparisons, the 21 RS is the front runner, but I want to be sure that my truck is more than ample in towing capability.Â I live in the Pacific Northwest, so going up grades is part of traveling.Â I don't want to be going 40 mph up steep grades, or working my truck too hard.Â I'd appreciate any comments on this combination.Â Ford 2004 150Â 4x4, 5.4 v-8 engine, 3.55 rear end, Total combined wt. 14,000. Max. trailer wt. 8300. Gross vehicle wt. 7200.Â Curb wt. of truck 5464 (unloaded).Â Wheel base 143 inches. I've read lots of the posts on this forum, but since I've never towed anything with this truck, I am uncertain.Â Thanks again, in advance.
> ...


I just took the numbers given by Ford.


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We've got an '04 F150 with the 5.4 v8 and the 3.55 rear end to pull an '05 21RS. Its great on the flats, but hills bring the F150 to its knees. We live in Colorado, and to get to most of the backcountry sites requires traveling over several mountain passes. The 6-8% grades are bad enough, but most are over 10,000 ft altitude which makes things even worse. In addition, the heavy traffic on CO mountain roads means we often get stuck behind a giant semi that's limping along at 25 mph, and don't have the power to pass when an opening arises. Unfortunately, the trucks new and we can't afford more for a long time. Even knowing there's a beer at the end fo the drive doesn't calm me down.

Worse yet, we're routinely passed by F250/350s pulling giant 35 ft plus fifth wheels like we're standing still. I just can't believe that they have that much more horsepower that they can fly up the hills pulling such enormous TTs!

Hopefully, you'll be pullin' hills at lower altitude and that will help.


----------



## rbaroni (Oct 21, 2004)

GenesRUs said:


> We've got an '04 F150 with the 5.4 v8 and the 3.55 rear end to pull an '05 21RS. Its great on the flats, but hills bring the F150 to its knees. We live in Colorado, and to get to most of the backcountry sites requires traveling over several mountain passes. The 6-8% grades are bad enough, but most are over 10,000 ft altitude which makes things even worse. In addition, the heavy traffic on CO mountain roads means we often get stuck behind a giant semi that's limping along at 25 mph, and don't have the power to pass when an opening arises. Unfortunately, the trucks new and we can't afford more for a long time. Even knowing there's a beer at the end fo the drive doesn't calm me down.
> 
> Worse yet, we're routinely passed by F250/350s pulling giant 35 ft plus fifth wheels like we're standing still. I just can't believe that they have that much more horsepower that they can fly up the hills pulling such enormous TTs!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. You've confirmed what I was afraid of. Its a little annoying that the towing specifications mean so little. I thought I'd have plenty of margin if I bought a 21 RS, but now I'm afraid to buy one. I would be using the trailer much as you do, and as a rule the mountain passes here are at lower elevations, but there are probably just as many or more to get somewhere, and I don't want to feel like there are places I need to avoid when traveling. Thanks again.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

rbaroni,
Before you give up I'd like to weigh in - I have an Expedition witht the same configuration as you with one exception - a 3.73 ratio. I pull a 23RS with it and I live in the NW (Kent) and I've been OK with the performance I get. I'm not expecting to win any races up hill but I've also not seen the Expedition work too hard even on some steep hills around our place.

I'm not going to tell you that you'll be thrilled by passing a lot of folks going uphill but I don't think you should necessarily walk away from the idea of the 21RS either.

I hate to have someone give up on the idea of an Outback for this reason without a lot of thought.

Brian


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I wish I lived out there, I'd let you take mine for a test tow (before I trade it in). I think you would be ok with the 21RS, I pulled it with a 4-Runner prior to the Armada and it went ok. I'd have to think that your truck would be up to the task. At worst you could change the gears in the rear end if you think it's needed. I wouldn't walk away from the Outback, I know you'll love it just as much as we have.


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Woops! I guess my last post was overly negative. shy I should add that my wife and I looked at most of the lightweight TTs offered by other manufacturers and decided on the Outback in the end. In fact, the day we bought the 21RS we looked at one of the Surveyor models first. The dealer didn't want to drop his price so we went back to look at the Outback. All I did was stick my head in the door of the 21RS and I knew it was far superior to anything else we had looked at. And, we've been pleased (except for towing up mountain passes) ever since.

I should also add that I've only been towing for three years. The first two towing a pup-up with an Explorer, and this year the 21RS with F150. I probably haven't gotten used to the fact that uphill on the interstate means 40-50 mph. Most of the other posters seem to take it in stride. I'll just keep chanting, "It's not a race, relax.....


----------



## rbaroni (Oct 21, 2004)

I appreciate all the comments. I didn't feel that Gene's comments were negative. I think I may come from the same perspective as he does. Going 40 because you want to is different than going 40 because you have no choice. I am graduating from a Nissan P.U. pulling a tent trailer, and going over steep grades, 7%+ I would be going 30-35 mph. I don't want to be in that situation with my TV and trailer. Now, I can handle going 50-55 up steep grades. I wanted to buy this next month, since I thought I would get a better deal than if I waited, but I may wait until I run into my friends that have a 21 RS and hook it up and tow it around. If I thought I could manage 50-55 up steep grades without working my truck to death, I would probably go for the Outback. I have been considering the Trail-lite 8211 because of its weight, but then I wouldn't have this great group of folks to communicate with. Thanks again, everyone.


----------

